# Big Swole once again a Big Bitch...



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

She would be a good addition to this forum


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So we've got her challenging male monster heels, exposing a masked wrestler and genuinely being the worst wrestler on TV

And she's employed why?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I don’t care about Serpentico, but that is fucking bullshit on Swole’s part. I’d suspend her ass, make her learn to protect the business and each other’s creative.

AEW just done a fucking segment that broke into a musical, so they don’t care about protecting the business, though. Sorry about your luck, Jon Cruz.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

we sure this aint banter


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

yikes. Hoping this was just playful jabs.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I really try to warm up to her, but she just comes off as an entitled cunt, and really, when you've only been wrestling 3-4 years, you don't have the right of passage to be such a cunt. WWE made the right decision having her appear as an unknown enhancement talent for Nia Jax and then never appearing again. They dodged a bullet, I guarantee if she was signed to WWE, they would have her sitting in catering doing nothing and then she'd by causing a media shitstorm claiming it's because of her race.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is quite strange honestly. It sounds like they are just messing with each other but posting a masked guy without his mask seems rude in modern times and would have been an industry banning thing in days past. If someone posted a picture of Mil Mascaras today even, that person would likely disappear heh.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Unless Serpentico actually comes out and says he was bothered by it then who the fuck cares?

EDIT: Look at Serpentico's recent tweet. It is just a playful jab. Quit bitching you marks.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

DJ Punk said:


> Unless Serpentico actually comes out and says he was bothered by it then who the fuck cares?
> 
> EDIT: Look at Serpentico's recent tweet. It is just a playful jab. Quit bitching you marks.


Because it’s a shitty fucking thing to do, she couldn’t respond with anything else other than the guy’s real name and picture?

She’s a useless, talentless, loud-mouthed cunt.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Wait


SHES EXPOSING THE BUSINESS


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

worthless cunt + nasty attitude + awful in the ring = tony khans checkbook is open!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Big Swole needs to have been fired yesterday.

And I don’t really know where to post this, but FUCK are Omega’s facial expressions and selling bad. He’s AWUL! I watched the squash that was supposed to make him look good, bad he went for a shitty knee, he his laboured finisher and had this weird, smug look on his face that didn’t work.

This guy fucking sucks.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Is this Serpentico Vs Big Swole confirmed then.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> Wait
> 
> 
> SHES EXPOSING THE BUSINESS


could understand the 


DJ Punk said:


> Unless Serpentico actually comes out and says he was bothered by it then who the fuck cares?
> 
> EDIT: Look at Serpentico's recent tweet. It is just a playful jab. Quit bitching you marks.


playful or not, not everyone finds her amusing. she comes off as an entitled, loud annoying person and unprofessional 

- 


















-










-


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

I want to see more of these "twitter wars" between the wrestlers. They're usually 50/50 kayfabe and legit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Krin said:


> could understand the
> 
> playful or not, not everyone finds her amusing. she comes off as an entitled, loud annoying person and unprofessional
> 
> ...


A shoot fight between Brock and her would end pretty hilariously quickly.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Swole approaching the biggest star in WWE who is known to avoid personal contact because he doesn't like it was told by an enhancement talent/extra that she would whoop his ass and he responded favourably?

Yeah right, and then all of the wrestlers started clapping.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Can’t stand her the more I read.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Big Swole got a Big Mouth and she needs to shut it before it gets her into some real trouble. It's only a matter of time and i'm looking forward to it. Seems like she needs knocked down a few pegs, the only thing big about her is her head.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ceeder said:


> Because it’s a shitty fucking thing to do, she couldn’t respond with anything else other than the guy’s real name and picture?
> 
> She’s a useless, talentless, loud-mouthed cunt.


Everybody already know his real name and what he look like since he wrestled without his mask a couple of times on Dark....


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

I can understand that in the grand scheme of things this was just a playful jab I'm not upset that she insulted Serpentico and I doubt he gives a fuck either, but my god it's just a complete daft one to do you can do this sort of thing without having to call out his real name and unmasked persona for anyone seeing the exchange to see.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

everybody knows Cruz is Serpentico


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So we've got her challenging male monster heels, exposing a masked wrestler and genuinely being the worst wrestler on TV
> 
> And she's employed why?


That's a very good question. 
If that's a gimmick, it's a very bad one. I would fire her on the spot. 
I don't remember her spot monkey husband doing stupid things like this one. I think ACH would be a better character match for her.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Swole should've said that same line to Ronda Rousey instead of Brock Lesnar.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

She's a bitch who completely sucks.

Yes AEW have some strange fascination of giving her the spotlight


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe the first tweet was „good shit“ in Tony‘s opinion, so no she just goes on. I think I shouldnt mind but I just cant stand her, she is just so bad with her behaviour coming to the ring and she is such a bad wrestler.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Damn Swole burned his ass.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Is that a WWE shirt he is wearing in that photo? Damn, another WWE superstar signed. Am I right guys hahaha?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Big Swoll seems kind of special, if you know what I mean


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> everybody knows Cruz is Serpentico


True, but you don´t reveal a masked wrestlers identity.. Especially not as a reply to a harmless jab on twitter. What do you think would happen if Dana Brooke responded to a tweet from Rey Mysterio with "When you realize all of this could've been avoided if Óscar Gutiérrez truly applied himself. "

Seems like everyone in AEW is in business for themselves first and the company second.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

She should have been fired after making that women's title match about herself from the crowd. She drew attention away from the match. She honestly seems like a dick head at all times.

In saying that, I don't care about this. He started it, she responded in turn. Plus I think everyone knows Cruz is Serpentico and I feel like he wouldn't have made the first comment if they weren't friends.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I don’t know who she is. All I do know is, she looks like a black Ruby Riott.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Is that a WWE shirt he is wearing in that photo? Damn, another WWE superstar signed. Am I right guys hahaha?


Was he contracted? If not it doesn't count


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ceeder said:


> Because it’s a shitty fucking thing to do, she couldn’t respond with anything else other than the guy’s real name and picture?
> 
> She’s a useless, talentless, loud-mouthed cunt.


You do realize Serpentico aka jon cruz has wrestled in AEW as jon Cruz.....its not a secret they are the same person lol.

I hate big swole she is horrible but she didnt expose anyone lol.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Was he contracted? If not it doesn't count


I would check, but I really don't give enough of a crap about him.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

omaroo said:


> She's a bitch who completely sucks.
> 
> Yes AEW have some strange fascination of giving her the spotlight


my guess is the same reason Sonny Kiss gets the spotlight. They want to be the all inclusive wrestling promotion that WWE isn't known for being, so they give these big roles to people that, quite frankly, aren't that good but fill that niche. They have a character is who outwardly gay, now they want to push a female who is unapologetically black.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Big Swole should shut her hole and not expose the business even further than it is .


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

B*tch, you're green as hell and apparently a huge cunt irl.

Gtfo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Don't start shit talk, if you can't shit talk. Swole 1-0. She sucks, but some of y'all are reaching to make her suck more.

Shit like this makes it clear a lot of dudes can't handle or stand women that aren't docile pushovers. I mean for fuck sakes her talking locker room tongue in cheek shit with Brock is being used against her lol. The clear point of her telling the Brock story isn't that she really thinks she can beat him. It's that she's not a pussy, who's going to walk on egg shells.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I still can’t fathom why she’s employed.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So we've got her challenging male monster heels, exposing a masked wrestler and genuinely being the worst wrestler on TV
> 
> And she's employed why?


Because she fits right in. Unfortunately.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Don't start shit talk, if you can't shit talk. Swole 1-0. She sucks, but some of y'all are reaching to make her suck more.
> 
> Shit like this makes it clear a lot of dudes can't handle or stand women that aren't docile pushovers. I mean for fuck sakes her talking locker room tongue in cheek shit with Brock is being used against her lol. The clear point of her telling the Brock story isn't that she really thinks she can beat him. It's that she's not a pussy, who's going to walk on egg shells.


exactly how I feel. I thought the story was hilarious, and apparently so did Brock! I wanna say that she said that she went to another taping later and he actually remembered her name and playfully acted like he didn’t want to start anything 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

She triggers you wall flowers way too easy! 😭😭😭

Plus when the fuck you guys started to give a shit about a job guy like Serpentico? The whole lot of you buried him on that Chris Jericho 30th anniversary match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Don't start shit talk, if you can't shit talk. Swole 1-0. She sucks, but some of y'all are reaching to make her suck more.
> 
> Shit like this makes it clear a lot of dudes can't handle or stand women that aren't docile pushovers. I mean for fuck sakes her talking locker room tongue in cheek shit with Brock is being used against her lol. The clear point of her telling the Brock story isn't that she really thinks she can beat him. It's that she's not a pussy, who's going to walk on egg shells.


It never happened though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

spiderguy252000 said:


> exactly how I feel. I thought the story was hilarious, and apparently so did Brock! I wanna say that she said that she went to another taping later and he actually remembered her name and playfully acted like he didn’t want to start anything


I can believe it. He's not a people person reportedly. But be can probably appreciate the balls it took for her an extra to say "fuck it, I'm approaching Lesnar". 



Chip Chipperson said:


> It never happened though.


You think it didn't happen why? All of her actions seems to show she's not afraid to shit talk with the guys.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Someone going to drop Swole on her head she’ll end up like the Black Stephen Hawkins.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RamPaige said:


> I don’t know who she is. All I do know is, she looks like a black Ruby Riott.


I know that you're just talking about her appearance, but I STILL think that it's a disservice to Ruby Riott  

I believe that she's a way better overall talent than Big Swole is


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

this is the first interesting thing i've ever heard about Big Snore


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> everybody knows Cruz is Serpentico


I didn't, but at the same time I have no fucking clue who Cruz is lol.



RapShepard said:


> Don't start shit talk, if you can't shit talk. Swole 1-0. She sucks, but some of y'all are reaching to make her suck more.
> 
> Shit like this makes it clear a lot of dudes can't handle or stand women that aren't docile pushovers. I mean for fuck sakes her talking locker room tongue in cheek shit with Brock is being used against her lol. The clear point of her telling the Brock story isn't that she really thinks she can beat him. It's that she's not a pussy, who's going to walk on egg shells.


This. There are many valid reasons to not like Swole, but c'mon guys, this isn't one of them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> This. There are many valid reasons to not like Swole, but c'mon guys, this isn't one of them.


Exactly lol. The next thread will be about how she's a cunt for choosing plastic bags over paper at the grocery store.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Exactly lol. The next thread will be about how she's a cunt for choosing plastic bags over paper at the grocery store.


That monster! She should be cancelled


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So we've got her challenging male monster heels, exposing a masked wrestler and genuinely being the worst wrestler on TV
> 
> And she's employed why?


Dont Make me say it😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol if this was 98 "BIG BITCH" would have stuck and been used on tv. But now we have to pretend that is something that cant be done.So we take to the internet where people are back to natural order of insanity and we make that statement a standard.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Don't start shit talk, if you can't shit talk. Swole 1-0. She sucks, but some of y'all are reaching to make her suck more.
> 
> Shit like this makes it clear a lot of dudes can't handle or stand women that aren't docile pushovers. I mean for fuck sakes her talking locker room tongue in cheek shit with Brock is being used against her lol. The clear point of her telling the Brock story isn't that she really thinks she can beat him. It's that she's not a pussy, who's going to walk on egg shells.


This whole “you’re afraid of strong women” argument isn’t going to fly this time. There are plenty of strong/dominant women in the professional wrestling game today that I respect the hell out of. Swole isn’t one of them.

She’s got a terrible look, below par ring skills, zero presence and a sense of entitlement that is completely unwarranted. She’s a dollar general version of someone like Bianca Belair. And that’s probably an insult to Bianca.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> This whole “you’re afraid of strong women” argument isn’t going to fly this time. There are plenty of strong/dominant women in the professional wrestling game today that I respect the hell out of. Swole isn’t one of them.
> 
> She’s got a terrible look, below par ring skills, zero presence and a sense of entitlement that is completely unwarranted. She’s a dollar general version of someone like Bianca Belair. And that’s probably an insult to Bianca.


We all agree she's a terrible wrestler. That has nothing to do with the ridiculous takes on her as a person.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> We all agree she's a terrible wrestler. That has nothing to do with the ridiculous takes on her as a person.


I guess I forgot to touch on that specifically. She seems like a genuine dickhead that thinks way too much of herself.

So that combined with her being useless as a performer, I struggle to understand why someone is paying her to stink up valuable air time that could go to someone as deserving as she thinks she is.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

It's not a strong woman thing. Stephanie McMahon is a strong independent woman and I think she's great as both a character and boss (From what little I've seen of her as boss anyway)

Big Swole is obnoxious and says/does stupid things which is why she gets criticised. Nothing to do with gender or sexism or anything like that.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> You think it didn't happen why? All of her actions seems to show she's not afraid to shit talk with the guys.


Sorry, missed this before.

First, Brock has openly said that he doesn't like people and that he's a huge introvert so I don't see him making himself publicly available to the extras to meet and greet him. Brock is certainly a big enough star to demand a private dressing room and not have to be around the local talent.

Second, it makes Big Swole look like some kind of alpha female which seems to be what she tries for on Twitter also. Story absolutely suits her narrative of "I'm a bad bitch and I just don't care! I'm crazy!".

Third, it's a self masturbatory story because it puts her over at every turn. She was the only one brave enough to talk to Brock, Brock was totally into her and liked that she was brave enough, she was memorable, Brock wanted to know her rah rah rah. Plus, it's the biggest star WWE has.

Four, from the stories enhancement talent generally tell the stars whilst thankful and appreciative don't often have much time to interact with the extras even if they're working with them. Enhancement guy and WWE star meeting for 10 minutes to go over the match and that's it isn't an uncommon story.

Maybe if her story was that she met with a guy like Cesaro and pulled this stuff it'd be more realistic but I just don't buy it. I'm sure heaps of vets who did jobs for the WWF in the 80's all have their "Yeah me and Hulk are buds, let me tell you a story..." also.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So we've got her challenging male monster heels, exposing a masked wrestler and genuinely being the worst wrestler on TV
> 
> And she's employed why?


As we have dippy brandi booking lad, that's why mate!!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's not a strong woman thing. Stephanie McMahon is a strong independent woman and I think she's great as both a character and boss (From what little I've seen of her as boss anyway)
> 
> Big Swole is obnoxious and says/does stupid things which is why she gets criticised. Nothing to do with gender or sexism or anything like that.


Hey chip ur on a roll bro, Steph bk in her prime man , she was something, I remember Jericho taking the piss outta her new huge boobs segment was funny AF


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Swole should've said that same line to Ronda Rousey instead of Brock Lesnar.


Oh id like to seen her say hi ronda sanp her in two haha


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> I know that you're just talking about her appearance, but I STILL think that it's a disservice to Ruby Riott
> 
> I believe that she's a way better overall talent than Big Swole is


She is DC, WAY BETTER


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

Big Bicep Swole buriyng Serpenticetty like the shitter he is. Loving every second of it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hermann said:


> Big Bicep Swole buriyng Serpenticetty like the shitter he is. Loving every second of it.



shitty person burring a shitty person ? classy. Do either of them know they are shitty ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sorry, missed this before.
> 
> First, Brock has openly said that he doesn't like people and that he's a huge introvert so I don't see him making himself publicly available to the extras to meet and greet him. Brock is certainly a big enough star to demand a private dressing room and not have to be around the local talent.


Him being an introvert doesn't mean he's a cave troll that never comes out.



> Second, it makes Big Swole look like some kind of alpha female which seems to be what she tries for on Twitter also. Story absolutely suits her narrative of "I'm a bad bitch and I just don't care! I'm crazy!".


Or it makes her look like somebody who isn't afraid to go talk to someone. Because realistically how bad could it be. Brock thinks she's serious



> Third, it's a self masturbatory story because it puts her over at every turn. She was the only one brave enough to talk to Brock, Brock was totally into her and liked that she was brave enough, she was memorable, Brock wanted to know her rah rah rah. Plus, it's the biggest star WWE has.


Or it's just an experience in her career she thought was cool and thought it'd give insight to who she is. This is like saying you talking about your promotion is self masturbatory. Not like she said the play Xbox every night off that one conversation. 



> Four, from the stories enhancement talent generally tell the stars whilst thankful and appreciative don't often have much time to interact with the extras even if they're working with them. Enhancement guy and WWE star meeting for 10 minutes to go over the match and that's it isn't an uncommon story.


So sometimes they don't have time sometimes they do. Is it hard to imagine that he had some free time as they rewrote the script for a 4th time or that he had some free time because he often doesn't do much on a show?



> Maybe if her story was that she met with a guy like Cesaro and pulled this stuff it'd be more realistic but I just don't buy it. I'm sure heaps of vets who did jobs for the WWF in the 80's all have their "Yeah me and Hulk are buds, let me tell you a story..." also.


Except she didn't say they were buds. She just said she gave him a little shit, they had a brief conversation and he remembered her later for her shit talk. That's all, you've made into something bigger than what she said so of course you can't believe it.


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> shitty person burring a shitty person ? classy. Do either of them know they are shitty ?


Serpentico brought the bants and got reversal'd. Now he looks like a grade a dosser and I am entertained. Who cares if they are "shitty persons"?


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Exactly lol. The next thread will be about how she's a cunt for choosing plastic bags over paper at the grocery store.


Well technically, she's a cunt if she doesn't bring reusable cloth bags


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Well technically, she's a cunt if she doesn't bring reusable cloth bags


Fuck reusable cloth bags! PLASTIC 4 LYFE!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Fuck reusable cloth bags! PLASTIC 4 LYFE!!



you're going to hell


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Fuck reusable cloth bags! PLASTIC 4 LYFE!!


Strange hill to die on haha.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Strange hill to die on haha.


Aye got to pick a hill one day lol


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> A shoot fight between Brock and her would end pretty hilariously quickly.



shit, in a shootfight im pretty sure even 130 pound ass with two busted shoulders could take her! shit i might be able to beat her and riho at the same time, and thats a problem! im a weak man, i shouldnt be able to envision myself beating the women's WORLD champion in a fight!


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

La Parka said:


> Swole should've said that same line to Ronda Rousey instead of Brock Lesnar.



no cause then she wouldnt have social norms and Borks basic decency to protect her and she may have to acually back up those words with rhonda!


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Don't start shit talk, if you can't shit talk. Swole 1-0. She sucks, but some of y'all are reaching to make her suck more.
> 
> *Shit like this makes it clear a lot of dudes can't handle or stand women that aren't docile pushovers*. I mean for fuck sakes her talking locker room tongue in cheek shit with Brock is being used against her lol. The clear point of her telling the Brock story isn't that she really thinks she can beat him. It's that she's not a pussy, who's going to walk on egg shells.



my problem is is that it seems like every other woman these days is tryna be essentially a man with a vagina, and i dont mean trans men, i mean the bitches that stay with attitudes and think they can hit men and shit like that.. women dont act like ladies anymore.. like i dont mind a little bit of dirtiness and toughness, but when its the only thing they do it gets redundant. its similar to black entertainers/athletes and their complaints about racism.. like i get its a problem, but when its literally the only one you address while ignoring other shit, im gonna start getting fatigued!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

stew mack said:


> my problem is is that it seems like every other woman these days is tryna be essentially a man with a vagina, and i dont mean trans men, i mean the bitches that stay with attitudes and think they can hit men and shit like that.. women dont act like ladies anymore.. like i dont mind a little bit of dirtiness and toughness, but when its the only thing they do it gets redundant.


But you're exaggerating by a lot. Not saying extreme feminist don't exist. But they're a minority of woman. Online personalities make people seem more common than they are. 



> its similar to black entertainers/athletes and their complaints about racism.. like i get its a problem, but when its literally the only one you address while ignoring other shit, im gonna start getting fatigued!


Why do you have a slight issue with them addressing problems that matter to them or they. Goose to discuss?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ego is swole


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> But you're exaggerating by a lot. Not saying extreme feminist don't exist. But they're a minority of woman. Online personalities make people seem more common than they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have a slight issue with them addressing problems that matter to them or they. Goose to discuss?



Because a lot of times people address nonsense that actually has not impacted them personally. Thats why people on twitter are called snow flakes. Bitching about something so stupid that actually had nothing to do with then.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

How do they not have Swole as a heel? I think she could nail it. (Outside the ring anyway)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Because a lot of times people address nonsense that actually has not impacted them personally. Thats why people on twitter are called snow flakes. Bitching about something so stupid that actually had nothing to do with then.


I'm sure we can agree systematic racism isn't nonsense right?


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> But you're exaggerating by a lot. Not saying extreme feminist don't exist. But they're a minority of woman. Online personalities make people seem more common than they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have a slight issue with them addressing problems that matter to them or they. Goose to discuss?



its not the issue itself so much as the amount of times i hear about it... i dont need to hear and be reminded about it in literally every single thing i watch... would you wanna hear pro life stuff every hour of the day?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

stew mack said:


> its not the issue itself so much as the amount of times i hear about it... i dont need to hear and be reminded about it in literally every single thing i watch... would you wanna hear pro life stuff every hour of the day?


I mean I don't want to hear anything every hour of the day. But is hearing it non-stop the fault of athletes and entertainers or of the 24/7 repetitive news cycle or companies looking for good PR?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> How do they not have Swole as a heel? I think she could nail it. (Outside the ring anyway)



Lol she can run around


RapShepard said:


> I'm sure we can agree systematic racism isn't nonsense right?



This is a general statement about many things. Not talking about racism


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Big Swole is her own worst enemy in the long run. She will finally crap the bed enough to get herself fired then fling the race card immediately taking zero responsibility for her own behavior and actions. 

Where is Jordan Myles sweeping and mopping up these days? The only match he could get himself booked for is against his own broom.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> This is a general statement about many things. Not talking about racism


So you addressed a very clear weighty argument with a random general statement?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> So you addressed a very clear weighty argument with a random general statement?


Lol why are you fixated on racism, had nothing to do with the converstion. Just forget it, we're not talking about the same thing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Lol why are you fixated on racism, had nothing to do with the converstion. Just forget it, we're not talking about the same thing.


At least read before you jump into conversations 



stew mack said:


> my problem is is that it seems like every other woman these days is tryna be essentially a man with a vagina, and i dont mean trans men, i mean the bitches that stay with attitudes and think they can hit men and shit like that.. women dont act like ladies anymore.. like i dont mind a little bit of dirtiness and toughness, but when its the only thing they do it gets redundant. *its similar to black entertainers/athletes and their complaints about racism*.. like i get its a problem, but when its literally the only one you address while ignoring other shit, im gonna start getting fatigued!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

By the way, no one is making it a bigger deal than it is. We're making the fact she looks stupid into fun small talk as she continues to do it. @RapShepard seems entirely defensive about her. Looks like you're making this personal when its not, she sucks, we have the right to talk about it. She doesn't get special privileges. Other women suck too and its brought up and i dont see you running to the defense, So you're being biast. 


So dont tell me i didnt read it


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Where is Jordan Myles sweeping and mopping up these days? The only match he could get himself booked for is against his own broom.


Last I saw he beat Joey Janella on the indies lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> By the way, no one is making it a bigger deal than it is. We're making the fact she looks stupid into fun small talk as she continues to do it. @RapShepard seems entirely defensive about her. Looks like you're making this personal when its not, she sucks, we have the right to talk about it. She doesn't get special privileges. Other women suck too and its brought up and i dont see you running to the defense, So you're being biast.
> 
> 
> So dont tell me i didnt read it


Now you're just babbling because you had no idea what you were replying to intially. She sucks as a wrestler we all know that. But folk are fake defending Serpentico here. Nobody in here gives a fuck about Serpentico, it's folk fake caring so they can bash a shitty wrestler on a personal level.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

reyfan said:


> Last I saw he beat Joey Janella on the indies lol


More prestigious wrestling a broom than Jelly Nutella. Any forced oral penetration stipulation to that contest?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Now you're just babbling because you had no idea what you were replying to intially. She sucks as a wrestler we all know that. But folk are fake defending Serpentico here. Nobody in here gives a fuck about Serpentico, it's folk fake caring so they can bash a shitty wrestler on a personal level.


There is clearly a mix up because i never even mentioned anything directly about the other person


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> There is clearly a mix up because i never even mentioned anything directly about the other person


Fucking Christ


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Fucking Christ



Dont bring christ into this,maybe Santa


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I mean, everyone knew Serpentico was John Cruz. It's not a big revelation.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> *I mean I don't want to hear anything every hour of the day.* But is hearing it non-stop the fault of athletes and entertainers or of the 24/7 repetitive news cycle or companies looking for good PR?



yeah, this is literally my point. like i hear theyre doing these things for "awareness" but at this point who doesnt know about BLack Lives Matter?


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Big Swole is her own worst enemy in the long run. She will finally crap the bed enough to get herself fired then fling the race card immediately taking zero responsibility for her own behavior and actions.
> 
> Where is Jordan Myles sweeping and mopping up these days? The only match he could get himself booked for is against his own broom.



and Jordan Myles is no Kenny Omega!


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Legit question. Did you all have this same energy for Becky Lynch when she was going sicko mode on Twitter? 🤔


----------

